# [portage] Ralentizacion (closed)

## artic

Al usar portage y sus herramientas noto una ralentizacion en su uso que en otros equipos y versiones no notaba nunca,por ej cuando escribo en mi consola :

```
emerge lo que sea
```

 tarda como 8 segundos o 10 ,posteriormente una vez es invocado va mas rapido.

Entiendo que esto pase al lanzar firefox u otros programas,pero con portage es normal???????han tocado a algo en las ultimas versiones??????

----------

## artic

Bueno añado unos datos mas 

```
time emerge -p mldonkey

real    0m16.050s

user    0m0.608s

sys     0m0.176s
```

y la segunda vez con 

```
time emerge -p sancho-bin

real    0m1.747s

user    0m0.644s

sys     0m0.072s

```

Creo que estos tiempos no son para nada normales .

salu2

----------

## artic

A nadie le salen mejores tiempos?????

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues efectivamente te va lento 

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@localhost ~ $ time -p emerge sancho-bin
> 
> *** You are not in the portage group. You may experience cache problems
> 
> *** due to permissions preventing the creation of the on-disk cache.
> ...

 

----------

## pacho2

A mi también me pasa lo mismo cuando lo lanzo por primera vez después de, por ejemplo, rebotar, luego va a velocidad normal. Siempre me ha pasado y no lo he encontrado extraño hasta que ahora veo este post. Yo creía que era algo relacionado a tener que leer por primera vez la base de datos de portage. Algo parecido me pasa con "man", por ejemplo.

Saludos

----------

## artic

A mi me llamo la atencion,pq en otro equipos no me ocurria,pero vamos no creo que sea normal.......

----------

## darkelphos

A mi tambien me pasaba, he ido ha poner con la opcion time para que lo vierais y ya no lo hace   :Shocked: 

```

Samsung ~ # time emerge -s sancho-bin

Searching...

[ Results for search key : sancho-bin ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-p2p/sancho-bin

      Latest version available: 0.9.4.19

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 9,001 kB

      Homepage:      http://sancho-gui.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   a powerful frontend for mldonkey

      License:       CPL-1.0 LGPL-2.1

real    0m1.550s

user    0m0.814s

sys     0m0.089s

```

Que extraño :S decir que hice hace poco un emerge --sync y actualice el portage a la version inestable porque las Xorg 7.0 me lo pedian. ¿Tendra algo que ver?

Un saludo

P.D: Este post me ha hecho darme cuenta de que ya no me pasa nada  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Soul Lost

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> A mi también me pasa lo mismo cuando lo lanzo por primera vez después de, por ejemplo, rebotar, luego va a velocidad normal. Siempre me ha pasado y no lo he encontrado extraño hasta que ahora veo este post. Yo creía que era algo relacionado a tener que leer por primera vez la base de datos de portage. Algo parecido me pasa con "man", por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos

 

Pienso lo mismo..

Siempre hay usarlo por primea vez me tarda unos segundo de mas de lo normal..

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *artic wrote:*   

> A mi me llamo la atencion,pq en otro equipos no me ocurria,pero vamos no creo que sea normal.......

 

A mi me ha pasado siempre, pero siempre. Imagino que la primera vez que buscas algo con emerge indexara y cacherara en memoria, y el portage es muy amplio, cada día más.

Visto que la mayoria opinan lo mismo... Cierra el post  :Smile: 

----------

## artic

Joba Bill si tu me dices que lo cierre lo cierro xD

Un saludo

----------

## Bill_Gates

 *artic wrote:*   

> Joba Bill si tu me dices que lo cierre lo cierro xD

 

Joba artic, no era una orden, solo una sugerencia.   :Laughing: 

----------

## artic

Ya lo se hombre ,era una wasa ....... es que me hizo gracia el imperativo xD.

salu2

----------

